# elektrischer Betriebsraum Not-Aus



## udo_39 (21 Mai 2011)

hallo  ich hab da mal ne Frage,
wir haben einige Schaltschränke in einem elektrischem Betriebsraum.
 Die  Schränke  haben jeweils einen Hauptschalter.
Sie werden von verschiedenen Unterverteilungen mit verschiedenen Spannungen von 24V bis max 500V eingespeist.  
in einem Schrank können so zb aus UV1 24VDC  aus UV2 500 V AC und aus UV3 230V AC eingespeist werden.

muss ich in diesem Raum jetzt eine Not-Aus Abschaltung vorsehen und
alle Zuleitungen  abschalten? sprich alle Schränke aus 
in welcher Norm kann ich dazu etwas finden?


----------



## Tommi (21 Mai 2011)

udo_39 schrieb:


> in einem Schrank können so zb aus UV1 24VDC aus UV2 500 V AC und aus UV3 230V AC eingespeist werden.


 
Hallo,

und diese drei Spannungen haben dann jeweils einen Hauptschalter, oder
wie muss ich das verstehen?

Was sind denn das für Schränke? Verteilungen, Steuerungen oder was?

Bitte mehr Info.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## udo_39 (21 Mai 2011)

UV1 liefert 24V über eine USV Anlage aus einer Unterverteilung von der noch andere Schaltschränke versorgt werden

UV2 liefert 230 V ebenfalls eine USV Spannung aber aus einem anderer Unterverteilung die auch noch andere Schränke versogt.

UV3 liefert die 500V für die Motoren ebenfalls aus einer anderen Unterverteilung die auch noch andere Schränke versorgt.

Die Schränke im Betriebsraum sind Schaltschränke in denen die Steuerung für verschiedene Anlagen sitzen und haben  jeweils einen Hauptschalter der alle 3 Spannungen im jeweiligen Schrank abschaltet.
also im Betriebsraum gibt es ca 15 Schränke -> 15 Hauptschalter  -> und drei Einspeiseleitungen 
hoffe das es jetzt verständlich ist
die Frage ist  muss ich eine Möglichkeit vorsehen die Zuleitungen zum Raum  über einen Schalter im Raum abzuschalten


----------



## Andreas Koenig (21 Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
Ein anderer Aspekt ist aber ggf. auch zu berücksichtigen, da es sich ja um hier auch um eine Maschine handelt, wären wohl auch die Anforderungen für Maschinen in die Betrachtung aufzunehmen.
- wie ist die zuverlässige Trennung der Energie der Anlage z.B. für Instandhaltung sicherzustellen? 
- ist Not-AUS für die Anlage erforderlich oder ein Nothalt (dh. lediglich die Antriebe werden energielos gemacht)
- ist die Anlage mit anderen Anlage verkettet, so dass ggf. ein gemeinsames Nothalt//Notaus erforderlich ist ?

Bei unseren Maschinen ist NotAUS immer der Hauptschalter mit rot-gelber Kennzeichung, damit kann man ja dann die 400V der Anlage direkt oder ggf. über ein Leistungsschütz schalten und über weitere Kontakte des Hauptschalters und/oder Hilfsschütze die USV-Spannungen 230 und 24V + für den "Normalen" Notfall der Schlagtaster mit NotHALT-Funktion. 

Dann müsste aber auch überlegt werden, was das Abschalten der Einspeisung (einzeln oder in Kombination) an der Anlage zur Folge hat.  Wenn es USV-Spannungen sind, kann es z.B. auch zwingend erforderlich sein diese bei Hauptschalter/Nothalt aus weiter anstehen zu lassen um einen gefährlichen Zustand zu verhindern. Da wären dann die Leiter entsprechen mit Farbe und Warnschildern zu kennzeichnen. (wäre ja bei einem KKW zB. kontraproduktiv wenn das Notaus auch die Noteinsoeisung trennt .

Du kannst ja mal in DIN EN 60204-1 nachlesen, in welchen Fällen ein Notaus gefordert ist und ob das auf Dich zutrifft.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Tommi (21 Mai 2011)

Hallo Udo,

schau Dir bitte den Anhang an und sage, ob Du wirklich
NOT-AUS meinst.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## udo_39 (21 Mai 2011)

also die Schränke im Betriebsraum versorgen elektrische Maschinen

Die Not-Aus Abschaltung der Maschinen ist geklärt  die Maschinen sind über Sschutztüren und Pnoze gesichert  

mir geht es NUR um den Raum selbst   wenn es da zum Beispiel brennt  ist das ein Not-Aus Fall ??


----------



## Andreas Koenig (21 Mai 2011)

??? das Ganze ist aber nur als Gesamtheit zu sehen, nicht durch Wegfegen  des Restes der Anlage mit einem Federstrich. Du willst scheinbar eine Stelle in einer Norm, die zwingend vorschreibt, da muss ein Notaus in der oder der Form hin oder aber nicht. Sorry aber so läuft Sicherheitstechnik in der Praxis nicht.  Risikobeurteilung ? 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## udo_39 (21 Mai 2011)

erstmal danke für die schnellen Infos hier 

also nochmal die Risikobeurteilung der Maschinen ist für mich die eine Sache 
die ist gemacht und das Konzept steht und die andere sache ist nun dieser Raum   wenn ich meine Schränke nicht in diesem Raum hätte dann hätte ich keine Fragen. 
Die jeweiligen Maschinen haben ihren jeweiligen Not-Aus der schaltet mir die jeweiligen Maschinen in den sicheren Zustand.


----------



## Tommi (21 Mai 2011)

Genau, liegen denn UV 1,2 und 3 z.B. nah zusammen, dass man da im Brandfall zentral ausschalten könnte?

Wenn nein, naja, dann musst Du sehen...

Was ist, wenn es in den Unterverteilungen brennt?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## udo_39 (21 Mai 2011)

also die Unterverteilungen stehen zentral in einem anderen Raum.
Deren Versorgung wird  im Brandfall über Leistungsschalter mit Unterspannungsauslösung abgeschaltet


----------



## Tommi (21 Mai 2011)

Gibt es dafür einen Alarmplan, wenn es brennt?

Wissen die beteiligten Personen, daß dort dann ausgeschaltet werden muss?

Wenn der Abschaltort im Brandfall zentral ist, ist das doch technisch gar nicht schlecht, oder?

Wie gesagt, Alarmplan ist wichtig, das ist dann weniger ein Problem der Steuerungstechnik, sondern eins der der Betriebstechnik oder der Betriebs- oder Berufsfeuerwehr, sowie der Versicherer.

Gruß
Tommi

PS: kommt man im Alarmfall an die Raumschlüssel?


----------



## udo_39 (21 Mai 2011)

@tommi 
Frage war ja "nur" muss ich die Zuleitungen zu so einem Betriebsraum zentral abschalten oder nich.

Schlüssel würd man nich brauchen wenn man einen Brandmeldekontakt mit in die Abschaltung schleift.


----------



## Tommi (21 Mai 2011)

udo_39 schrieb:


> Frage war ja "nur" muss ich die Zuleitungen zu so einem Betriebsraum zentral abschalten oder nich.


 
Hallo Udo,

ich glaube, Andreas hat da recht.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=333362&postcount=7

Gruß
Tommi


----------

